# Bottoms Up!!!



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Not my work, but I saw these and I thought I'd share them with you guys...




















































stay tuned...


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

stay tuned


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

that's all folks


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

WOW, those things are cool!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Somebody has to say it. "I'll drink to that!" sorry...


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Now that's recycling. And talent.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

My brother sent me these photos in an e-mail a couple of weeks ago and, by sheer luck, I haven't deleted the message yet - I saved the photos to my computer! As a result, I *"CAN"* share the backstory with you:

Subject: SAVED CANS
He used to go to all the public functions...especially the picture theaters. And always carried a Sugar Bag to collect empty bottles and cans.

His name was... Albert (Tapper) Torney Everyone thought he was a bit eccentric and kids would tease and hassle him. But it was discovered he was very talented and only sold the empty bottles and some of the cans.

After he died in 1998 (aged 86) His large collection of Model Cars he made from the Aluminum Cans was discovered.

This goes to prove..."You Shouldn't Judge A Book by its Cover", or a Sculptor by his sugar bag.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the post Jim. It's a nice background to the photos.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Actually, it looks like these were made by Sandy Sanderson - check the website:

http://www.sandyscancars.com/

Not nearly as nice of a story, but he does show how they are built as well as showing the cars themselves.


----------

